# 7 week ultrasound yesterday no heartbeat



## Megstin

Just looking for someone who has been through something similar to me. Went for a 7 week ultrasound and was told there was no heartbeat...so heart breaking as we had been monitoring this pregnancy closely because my last one was ectopic and wound up with my right tube being removed. 2 losses in a row is so devestating. Just looking for someone to relate to as all my friends have have not had any problems...all with healthy uncomplicated pregnancies so I am just feeling pretty alone right now...also wondering of anyone can tell me about miscarriage since I am waiting to have one right now and I am pretty scared. Thank you so much in advance for your time and support.


----------



## ttc1soon

I am sorry for your losses. I just suffered my second loss in less than 6 months. With my first pregnancy I had spotting and lack of symptoms so my doctor ordered an ultrasound at 6 weeks and it was measuring right but the heart beat was irregular but we were told that wasn't too abnormal for only 6 weeks. I then started to spot again at 7 1/2 weeks and so I went back in and there was no heart beat and the baby hadn't grown since the last ultrasound. I don't want to scare you but my miscarriage was extremely painful. It happened naturally the day after the ultrasound. I started having bad cramps and heavy bleeding. I passed a lot of very large clots, like the size of a lime. I was doubled over in pain most of the day but after that day it was just bleeding like a heavy period with a clot here and there and it lasted a week. I had an ultrasound to check that everything had passed and it did. It took me a few months to regulate and ovulate again but I found out I was pregnant again in the begining of March and I had all the signs and symtpoms including horrible morning sickness. Like you my pregnancy was monitored closely because of the previous loss and I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks and everything was great, a good strong heartbeat this time. My doctor scheduled a routine ultrasound at 9 weeks just to keep a close eye on everything and to our shock the baby hadn't grown since the 6 week ultrasound. Everything else had continued to grow and my hormones continued to rise so I had to have a d&c because my body wasn't getting the message that something was wrong. I am glad I had the d&c, for me it was so much less painful and quicker than the natural miscarriage. It has been just over a week and I am still bleeding a little but it has been pretty light. I know you may feel alone but you aren't. That is why I like to come here because as hard as this situation is, it is comforting to know you aren't the only one. I know my doctor is running all the tests to see what could be causing the problem. As hard as this situation is I can't stress how much easier it makes it to have a doctor who is caring and understanding.


----------



## sequeena

I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Megstin

Thank you so much for support...I am so sorry for your losses as well. It helps to hear from someone who has had a similar experience. Thank you for telling me about your miscarriage as well...I am scared but want to be prepared for what to expect...right now just hoping it happens soon. I can't bear the thought of continuing to wait this out.


----------



## MrsElsie

Hi Megstin
I'm really sorry to hear your news. Just like all pregnancies are different, all miscarriages are different too. Some women feel a lot of pain, some have a lot of bleeding and some dont. I miscarried at 6.5 weeks and didnt feel any pain at all. My bleeding was pretty light (although I was bleeding pretty much throughout the whole pregnancy) - and when I asked the doctor about this she said that sometimes the body can "reabsorb" some of the pregnancy meaning you dont bleed as much as you might expect. I know it's a scary and emotional time - when I was waiting to miscarry having been told the pregnancy wasnt viable I just wanted it over and done with - I just tried to keep myself busy even though it was really tough. Hugs x


----------



## ttc1soon

Megstin said:


> Thank you so much for support...I am so sorry for your losses as well. It helps to hear from someone who has had a similar experience. Thank you for telling me about your miscarriage as well...I am scared but want to be prepared for what to expect...right now just hoping it happens soon. I can't bear the thought of continuing to wait this out.

I hope it starts soon for you, I was so sad but glad the miscarriage started the day after we found out. I found out on a tuesday that I miscarried the second time and didn't have my d&c till friday. Even though that really isn't that long of a wait I hated knowing that I was still technically pregnant and yet I wasn't getting my baby. My doctor told me that if I wanted I could have waited to miscarry naturallly but she said it could be weeks or more. She said if she had not done the 9 week ultrasound she thinks we would have made it to 12 weeks at least without knowing. I couldn't imagine having to wait that long or even longer to naturally pass it.


----------



## gbnf

so sorry for your loss im currently having my 10th miscarriage and I can say they have all been heartbreaking but some have been less painful than others I would strongly advise not to have a d n c as having to many has caused me other problems 

Sending my thoughts at this difficult time :hugs: xx


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Megstin. You're not alone. I just went for an emergency ultrasound yesterday after I had some spotting and found baby only measured 7+2 (I was supposed to be 8+4) and had no heartbeat :( My doctor has given my misoprostol to induce m/c at home, but I plan on waiting until after the results of my second scan on Tuesday before going ahead with it. Did your doctor give you any options for how to manage it? (ie. d&c or misoprostol or just waiting?) It is nice to be able to choose. I have had 2 m/cs in the past (actually all within the last 6 months, so sad) and have experienced both a d&c and a natural m/c. I greatly preferring miscarrying naturally, and I hope that is what will happen this time as well. However, I am willing to use the misoprostol to move things along if needed, though it breaks my heart to do so.

I'm so sorry for what you're going through and I know how hard it is. If you want to talk more about it please don't hesitate to PM me. xx 

:hugs:


----------



## Megstin

Thank you hopestruck for sharing your experience...so sorry for your losses too. I have talked to my doctor but won't see her Until Monday...so far she has recommended that I try to do things naturally...I just hate this waiting...I know that time to grieve is good but I feel like im in limbo and it makes me even more sad to know that the baby is still in there. Just hoping something will happen soon. Thanks again for sharing and I'm am so sorry for you losses. It is comforting to know there is someone to talk to...I really appreciate that


----------



## jillybear1510

hey hun.. im in a similar boat to you.. went to what we thought was 13wk scan, and they found small fetal pole and sac, and said i was either earlier or i had a miss so they re booked the scan a week later, that was thursday just gone. went and no heartbeat again, so they have booked me in 4 number 3 this thursday. i have been bleeding which i no isnt uncommon in some pregnancies, but its so scary and i have fully prepared myself for the worst, crying fits, panic attacks the lot. heres hoping for a small miracle to happen. 

Wishing you the best too hunxxxx


----------



## Megstin

You are in my thoughts...wish you the best and hope all goes well for you


----------

